# Drones in Dubai



## varerkars (Jun 23, 2016)

I recently purchased a Dji phantom 3 standard to take some promotional videos for my business. I recently came across a newspaper article saying that all drones need to be registered and you require a license to take drone video. lane:

if anybody has already undergone the registration process could you please shed some light on how long it takes and what costs are involved.

I don't fly the drone very high or near buildings. usually in remote locations as i'm taking video of cars. do i still need permission?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Doesnt Google work where you are ?

https://www.dcaa.gov.ae/sitepages/en/eservice_drone.aspx


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

To be safe you probably need to ask at a police station for guidance on the law.

The reality might be something like the licensing requirements for UHF radios (illegal to own or use without a licence): 1000s of offroad enthusiasts use these every weekend in the desert and only face any issues at border crossings or if police attend an accident or stop you for other reasons. 

So maybe drone use in desert or remote areas would be fine but just be aware of who's nearby and if there's any restricted sites in the area, and be wary of border checkpoints or other places you might encounter police or security officials.

I'd still ask for official advice and be careful - people have been jailed on suspicion of espionage in UAE.


----------



## varerkars (Jun 23, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Doesnt Google work where you are ?


have you undergone the registration process?
the thing is that i heard a drone with a camera is not allowed.
The Dji phantom 3 has the camera inbuilt.

since they require an image of the drone , i'm wondering if they will let me register it at all.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

varerkars said:


> the thing is that i heard .......


Best not to listen - best to do as the instructions instruct.

If they wont let you register it, then you know what will happen if you fly it.

There seems to be this strange conversation pattern on the Forum which involves someone being pointed at the government rules, and the OP asking the same question again and again in the hope that someone will tell them the written government rules will not apply 'because someone told me on a forum'.

The list of documents is clearly spelled out - submit them as see what happens. Not submitting them wont make things legal.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Get yourself registered and fly only in approved areas.

I'm fairly certain that a lot of travellers recently enjoyed their flights being cancelled, delayed and/or re-routed just because some inconsiderate jerk decided to fly their drone on the outskirts of Dubai airport.

Oh and make sure it's not flying near my car - or it'll come a cropper if the chance arises.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Here:

Drone with cameras illegal in the UAE, owners told | The National


----------



## Ssalman (Jun 24, 2016)

Same here thinking of buying a dji standard and would like to know more about the new registration process. Since the drone comes with a built in camera i am not sure if this could cause any problem during registering as it says you cant fly drone with camera for fun, you need prior approval from the authorities in gcaa website where you register it so let me know if yoh are able to register your drone


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

is there any point to having a drone if you cannot have a camera on it ?

I wonder what CatBoy (Dubai 92) is going to do with his now that its illegal ?


----------

